# Our Official Good Morning Thread!



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This will be our official Good Morning thread for us to connect at the start of each day no matter where you are in the world.

Let us know how you are this morning and if you have any special plans!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

My plans for the day involve.... Surviving lol

Hopefully keep the sore throat at bay with out too much ice water, as I've got to drive 3 hours this afternoon to see the in-laws, with a hopefully napping 2 year old. We'll see how that all goes lol


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning, think my plans for the day are survival same as Mos, trying to get to the weekend.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

As always, I start my day with coffee. 






I am overly excited that it is Friday!

I need to spend some time out in nature this weekend.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Good morning everyone! The first full day of Fall and looking forward to a day of near record heat here in the South. I envy all of you that live someplace with a change of seasons. I miss that cool, crisp Fall air, the bright colors of the trees, the smell of autumn, and wearing a sweater or jacket to a football game. Happy Friday LJ friends!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

As usual, I'm in and out of the shop. I'm revising a walnut table, I wasn't thrilled with the initial result so I'll do it til I'm happy. We have an annual family picnic tomorrow the highlight will be as always a 30 gallon pot of bean soup littered with chunks of ham hanging over a wood fire from a tripod.
I'll most likely eat more than I need but what the heck -


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

recycle1943 said:


> As usual, I'm in and out of the shop. I'm revising a walnut table, I wasn't thrilled with the initial result so I'll do it til I'm happy. We have an annual family picnic tomorrow the highlight will be as always a 30 gallon pot of bean soup littered with chunks of ham hanging over a wood fire from a tripod.
> I'll most likely eat more than I need but what the heck -


Dang, it. Now I am craving old fashion bean soup with ham.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Good morning all, 
I don't have the savvy on this software stuff like you all. I apologize for that. Wished I was able to just dive right in and help on something. Don't know how or what I can do though. I'm reading, reading, reading, it that helps. : ). 

Cricket, you did well picking super moderators. Some of the best of the best.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

this is quite the picnic because it's on a farm, pot luck with meat furnished and serve yourself in the upper level of the barn. Several 10 x 20 canopies set up with tables and chairs, hay rides, all sorts of goings on - something for everybody. I said 'family' picnic however it's really a picnic with family and friends and neighbors. We never know who nor how many will show up, always a fun day.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm enjoying the first full day of Autumn here in New England. It is stellar - cool and dry with a brisk breeze. Luckily our only effect from Fiona will be some rough surf. I wish all the best for those in Canada who will be affected.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

ChuckV said:


> I'm enjoying the first full day of Autumn here in New England. It is stellar - cool and dry with a brisk breeze. Luckily our only effect from Fiona will be some rough surf. I wish all the best for those in Canada who will be affected.


What kind of temperatures you getting in New England Chuck? Down here in the south it was 97 yesterday and supposed to be 71 today


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Started off in the mid 40s, this morning..BK for Breakfast...one yard sale to raid...Then take the Boss to Wal E World....

Hey, it IS a FRIDAY, right?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Cricket said:


> As always, I start my day with coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta stay caffeinated 

My day always involves downing a pot o' joe while perusing the what's what here on LJs. Maker says 10 cups, but it'll only fill my mug 3X.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not really morning anymore but I've got a crew installing new windows bright and early this morning. They started yesterday but I doubt that they will get them all finished today.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm almost charged with coffee. I've got a job to do for the wife before I cna get on with my stuff. After reading the news I just have to shake my head at this crazy world.

Anybody seen my cell phone. I tried to call and locate it, went to voice mail. Battery is dead!


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Coffee is for rookies








Taming the monster is for professionals,
DISCLAIMER: Please do not attempt if you are a coffee drinker🤪


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

BurlyBob said:


> Anybody seen my cell phone. I tried to call and locate it, went to voice mail. Battery is dead!


In between the couch cushions


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Friday ? for me, every day is Friday. And I start getting ready for the weekend on Wednesday.
I haven't been posting on LJs as much as I used to because a lot of "stuff" just getting in the way. I think I've reached that comfortable "balance" in my life where I can make a few trinkets here and there, some beginner sculpting, leatherwork, metalwork, . . . . wait, those words have too much WORK in them !! I think I'll take a nap and reconsider things.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Bob, did you look in your pocket?  How about in yesterdays' pants?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Notw said:


> What kind of temperatures you getting in New England Chuck? Down here in the south it was 97 yesterday and supposed to be 71 today


It was in the mid-40s last night. Now it is 57. After finally getting some good rains, all the plants are going wild making up for lost time!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Nathan I've looked everywhere. I know it just didn't get up and walkaway. It'll turn up one of these days. thought I was going to get some work done in the shop. 'Stick in the Mud', just threw a wrench into that. She's the church secretary, that means I'm on speed dial if there's a problem to fixed there. My day in the shop just got cancelled.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't think that you are working this phone thing to best advantage. How did she get ahold of you if you don't have your phone?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well the day off for me,ran some errands and eating lunch.gonna be hot as hell here today as we go into another heat wave until mid week.not as bad as the last one though.sure aint feeling like fall right now.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

This is going to be an interesting thread.

My mornings, start with coffee, more coffee. Then off to the job site, currently a new deck, which is going to be screened in and have roof. First inspection passed and off to pour the footings. That went well so now ready for the weekend. Yeah!!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Folks, chilly start of 55 deg, which feels great after the hot day we have had. Morning coffee and checking in on the site for new things and comments posted.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Still going to be in the upper 90s in DFW today but cooler weather by Monday. Finally.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am enjoying my morning coffee while watching the sunrise. 

Thinking I need to put on my hiking shoes and hit a few trails in the area. 

Time in nature is exactly what I need today.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

This is my favorite time of year, 45° this morning expected to be 73° this afternoon. Perfect temperatures, no need for heating or cooling. I'll be woking on my Moravian workbench build and I am refinishing an oak table as well. I'm making some repairs and stripping the old finish on that. I'll try to catch the UM Grizzly football game as I can.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

50F at sunrise. High of 74 today. The Eldorado Studio Tour is today and tomorrow. I had signed up for it, but dropped after the first orientation meeting spent 15 minutes on useful stuff, and then over an hour on all the financial headaches. Anyway, we’ve got a list of seven studios to see over the two days, which is about right for us. We’ll have plenty of time to head home in between if we end up buying anything or need lunch or a nap or whatever.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I am enjoying my morning coffee while watching the sunrise.
> 
> Thinking I need to put on my hiking shoes and hit a few trails in the area.
> 
> Time in nature is exactly what I need today.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

At the inlaws new lake place this morning, sounds like quite the busy day they have planned for me lol. Lots of "needed help with" projects. 

Including hanging a lake depth map clock I made them


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Lazyman said:


> Still going to be in the upper 90s in DFW today but cooler weather by Monday. Finally.


I missed the weather forecast last night so thanks for the good news Nathan. I have some projects that have me outside most of the day today so I was hoping the cool down would get here sooner, but Monday is better than nothing. For me my favorite part about living in Texas is the amount of sunshine that we get, I'll take the heat as the trade-off. I enjoy starting my day with a cloudless sunny day. I'm still drooling over Common Joe's post of the can of Monster from yesterday. I used to be addicted to that fine beverage, not for the boost, but I really liked the flavor. I'd drink 3-4 cans a day. I had to give it up 2 years ago, just coffee now, sometimes hot, sometimes cold brew (not to be confused with iced coffee). Have a great day everyone. Be safe!


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

BurlyBob - any update on the phone? If I lost mine it would be on purpose but my wife would find it anyways. I'll leave the house to go run errands or just to be gone for a couple hours and when I get home she'll say "I tried calling you but you forgot your phone again". My response "I didn't forget my phone, it's sitting on my desk right where I put it".


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

northwoodsman said:


> I missed the weather forecast last night so thanks for the good news Nathan. I have some projects that have me outside most of the day today so I was hoping the cool down would get here sooner, but Monday is better than nothing. For me my favorite part about living in Texas is the amount of sunshine that we get, I'll take the heat as the trade-off. I enjoy starting my day with a cloudless sunny day. I'm still drooling over Common Joe's post of the can of Monster from yesterday. I used to be addicted to that fine beverage, not for the boost, but I really liked the flavor. I'd drink 3-4 cans a day. I had to give it up 2 years ago, just coffee now, sometimes hot, sometimes cold brew (not to be confused with iced coffee). Have a great day everyone. Be safe!



I am thinking that once the weather turns a little nicer, we might need to have a North Texas LJ meet and greet.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Lazyman said:


> I am thinking that once the weather turns a little nicer, we might need to have a North Texas LJ meet and greet.


That would be great!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya....and the remains of the day to me-self....Jimmie Dean has provided a Meat lover's Breakfast bowl for 2nd Breakfast.....pills were 1st Breakfast....in between was a raid on a Yard Sale...

Got to thinking ( dangerous, I know..) that I haven't made a free standing Quilt Rack in a few years....Hmmm, we'll see..


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Pondering the day, pot of coffee (breakfast) almost done. Probably more time investigating what the new laser can do for me, trying out some tile etching with titanium dioxide for future clock dials.

Coffee: black, no "junk" added.
Peeve: office people who stand in front of the pot (blocking the next in line) while they "assemble" their coffee. Pour, add the creamer, stir, add the sugar, stir. All in slow motion. The kitchen should have a cattle prod hanging nearby!
Me? If the pot is full, pour and bolt. If the coffee is still brewing, remove the pot and hold the cup under the stream. Nice and thick, yum!

A few months back the day job coffee cup had met its match (the floor) after 30 years. Maybe washed it twice. Coworker who also believes in no "junk" was always questioned on why he never washed his cup (40+ years). A brilliant scientist of few words, His comment was that he'll wash it "when the volume is significantly reduced".

Great thing about a healthy layer of dried coffee lining the cup is if you are running late to a meeting and the office pot is empty, you can just add hot water and have a strong cuppa in a few minutes.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Morning, errr afternoon, But I just found this thread.

Put a coat of GF satin on the Ipe end tables I have been making. Expanded my tool wall, so I can hand the Woodpeckers 90/45 Tee ruler my dawgs bought for me.

Hung our collection of friends and family photos earning me points w my wife.

Dinner/drinks/cards with 4 couple's boys v girls.

Hot as blazes here (s/w) fla, keeping an eye on the hurricane.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

a little late for a morning call but i was busy all morning with yard work and putting a sun screen on my patio trellis.it cut the suna nd uv by about 70% so it's gonna be very helpful.another hot day here,mid 80's.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Another day of the Studio Tour for us today. Plus a neighbor stopping by to borrow three five-gallon buckets to haul some dirt in. And salmon and salad for dinner, which salmon I need to get in the marinade as soon as I can do so without waking up my sweetie by making a racket in the kitchen.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning folks, coffee in hand, debating at going out to the shop. drizzly this morning. Might head out latter and tinker with some long overdue organization and cleaning. Think about a new project or work on something I have started.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...dealing with a spider bite on the front of the Right Ankle, this morning...Pills taken...thinking Jimmie Dean will provide Breakfast #2...Bright and sunny outside, chance of rain later?

Have a hand plane to finish rehabbing....


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Cricket said:


> As always, I start my day with coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I run on coffee...any time!..Cheers, JIm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3853747


Still have a couple in my camping gear closet. Nothing works better, or tastes better, on a camp stove. One is used over an open fire so it's blackened and the handle was replaced with a metal one.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Nothing like "cowboy coffee"
Strain the grounds through your teeth

@Desert_Woodworker 
Everyone has one of those perks stashed somewhere 

Been watching a few foreign shows on Netflix. Seems everyone in Europe has one of these chromed percolators with the faceted sides.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Splinter - that's a good old fashion espresso maker. I remember my first international trip back in the mid 90's, I was on a HfH project in Hungary and was on the lead team that went over early to get the building site ready. We went into a little cafe the first morning and I ordered a coffee and I received this tiny little cup with about 2 oz. in it, I thought she was offering me a sample so I drank it and stood their waiting for the rest of it. A few people around me started to laugh. I was young and coffee shops were just becoming popular in the US.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

gonna be another hot day around 90.put a pork butt in the smoker for pulled pork later today.probably do a little work on my knife swap projects before the shop turns into an oven.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

DW, I remember the old percolator's, both electric and the ones for the camp stove. Might have to find one for a camp stove at a flea market or an antique shop.


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

Cricket said:


> As always, I start my day with coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My day starts with coffee; a 4 cup pot in the shop. Then another, and another. Usually 3 pots before noon. After noon, I switch to decaf. End up with a pot in the cave about 8 PM. 

Many years ago, I laughed at a plant manager when I saw him on the street. Said I didn't recognize him without a cup of coffee attached to his arm. Now I'm him.


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

EricFai said:


> DW, I remember the old percolator's, both electric and the ones for the camp stove. Might have to find one for a camp stove at a flea market or an antique shop.



I saw one in a store yesterday !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Trying out the quote, didn't work right


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crmitchell said:


> I saw one in a store yesterday !


Your only a few hours from me.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Desert_Woodworker said:


> View attachment 3853747


I collect them. Any make, model or year as long as they are "old aluminum" not the stainless modern ones. I probably have two dozen in boxes waiting on a wall shelf just for display. I also have a box of the glass pyrex percos too. I mean, to see one at a yard sale or flea market for $3.00 is kind of hard to walk away from.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I collect them. Any make, model or year as long as they are "old aluminum" not the stainless modern ones. I probably have two dozen in boxes waiting on a wall shelf just for display. I also have a box of the glass pyrex percos too. I mean, to see one at a yard sale or flea market for $3.00 is kind of hard to walk away from.
> 
> View attachment 3853781


Yes, hard to beat those prices. I also have a french press and a hand cranked grinder.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Eric - I get my coffee in a blue plastic box (Breakfast Blend) and only have one cup a day. I just like collecting the old kitchen gadgets I grew up with. I have a litle 4 cup Comet perco that I took on backpacking trips when I was into it. Now, it is the 6 cupper for car camping. I really need to get them out and get a display shelf made (and then collect MORE to add to the family). And, they are all in the used, as found condition. Complete with dings & black smokey bottoms. I really would like to either have or make a small hand-cranked grinder to add to the shelf.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Eric - I get my coffee in a blue plastic box (Breakfast Blend) and only have one cup a day. I just like collecting the old kitchen gadgets I grew up with. I have a litle 4 cup Comet perco that I took on backpacking trips when I was into it. Now, it is the 6 cupper for car camping. I really need to get them out and get a display shelf made (and then collect MORE to add to the family). And, they are all in the used, as found condition. Complete with dings & black smokey bottoms. I really would like to either have or make a small hand-cranked grinder to add to the shelf.


John I picked up some kits from PSI years ago, and designed a box to set it on. It actually works good, one can adjust the grind. I post a link, but haven't figured that out yet from my project (Showcase) page.

Found it. Coffee Grinder Box


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm more of a Tea drinker....Black Tea, 2 shots of Ryan's Irish Cream....

last time I touched Coffee...it was about 40Proof....ye olde Half'n'Half......half coffee, and 1/2 Whiskey.....Somehow, I just don't think that would be a good way to start the day......


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

bandit571 said:


> I'm more of a Tea drinker....Black Tea, 2 shots of Ryan's Irish Cream....
> 
> last time I touched Coffee...it was about 40Proof....ye olde Half'n'Half......half coffee, and 1/2 Whiskey.....Somehow, I just don't think that would be a good way to start the day......


Kalula or Baileys Irish Cream


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

for you Caffine Officionados, we have a sister forum all about coffee in the United Kingdom. Ya'll might be interested in what they do Across the Pond. The guy that runs the forum is a big ole biker, tree hugger dude who sips his coffee with the little pinky raised ever so slightly while playing chess.


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

crmitchell said:


> My day starts with coffee; a 4 cup pot in the shop. Then another, and another. Usually 3 pots before noon. After noon, I switch to decaf. End up with a pot in the cave about 8 PM.
> 
> Many years ago, I laughed at a plant manager when I saw him on the street. Said I didn't recognize him without a cup of coffee attached to his arm. Now I'm him.





And now, the wife said no more noise tonight, so its to the patio outside the shop / MC with a cup of fresh coffee. Will watch a couple of satellites go over, clouds permitting. Listen for the foxes in back. Bobcat that was born this spring showed up on the trail camera after a month's absence; he's really grown up. Appears to be about 16" tall and maybe 30 pounds. Got him capturing a chipmunk on video several weeks back. Earlier, I got him facing off with a ******************** that was eating the corn I put out for the deer. Interesting back yard.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

crmitchell said:


> And now, the wife said no more noise tonight, so its to the patio outside the shop / MC with a cup of fresh coffee. Will watch a couple of satellites go over, clouds permitting. Listen for the foxes in back. Bobcat that was born this spring showed up on the trail camera after a month's absence; he's really grown up. Appears to be about 16" tall and maybe 30 pounds. Got him capturing a chipmunk on video several weeks back. Earlier, I got him facing off with a ******************** that was eating the corn I put out for the deer. Interesting back yard.


hey if you can post some of your trail cam vid's.i think this new software will let you do it !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

crmitchell said:


> And now, the wife said no more noise tonight, so its to the patio outside the shop / MC with a cup of fresh coffee. Will watch a couple of satellites go over, clouds permitting. Listen for the foxes in back. Bobcat that was born this spring showed up on the trail camera after a month's absence; he's really grown up. Appears to be about 16" tall and maybe 30 pounds. Got him capturing a chipmunk on video several weeks back. Earlier, I got him facing off with a ******************** that was eating the corn I put out for the deer. Interesting back yard.


I usally shut the shop down at dark, sit on the screen porch of the house and chat with the better half. For the past month have had a Screech Owl, hanging around, tonight he was very close. I need to get a nesting box built for him, have the tree picked out. Summertime we have the sounds of the tree frogs. There is a lot of wildlife around here, mostly the small critters during the day. We hear the Coyote's down in the farmers field every other evening. And of course the hummingbirds chasing each other around the house, they are fun to watch.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Coffee in hand catching up here, and watching for updates on Ian, not looking good for Florida. And that track brings lots of rain to my area next week. Be safe all.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

EricFai said:


> Coffee in hand catching up here, and watching for updates on Ian, not looking good for Florida. And that track brings lots of rain to my area next week. Be safe all.


I've been watching the news about Ian. Please, stay safe.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Wishing all y'all a stunningly beautiful day!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....Monday? Monday?? Meh...wake me up when Tuesday gets here...


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I had to start another pot of coffee. The wife mde the first one and it tasted like warm water. That's no way to wake up.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Tell her that is just mean, Bob.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I'I am already a couple of hours into another day of cleaning up after having new windows installed. We had to take down all of the window treatments and everything had to be pulled away from the windows, inside and out. Today is cleaning the dust and grime off of blinds and rehanging. Curtains will be another story. Might be time to replace some of them.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I got the new door off of the STM 1800 and leaning against the wall in the entrance hall. I'll install the lockset today and hang it in the morning when it's cooler. This thing weighs a tad over 100 lbs, so it requires some strategy to maneuver it singlehandedly.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

RichT said:


> This thing weighs a tad over 100 lbs, so it requires some strategy to maneuver it singlehandedly.


Might be easier to use 2 hands. Just sayin.

Had my Monster, now I can operate. Making a couple of cat door inserts for 2 sliding doors, just temp until glass inserts can be ordered.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cricket said:


> I've been watching the news about Ian. Please, stay safe.


Thank You, looks like a wash out Friday thru Sunday. Thankfully the lot here has a decent grade, so no worries about flooding.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Morning:

Watching Ian as well. I'm in Ft. Myers. For now, it looks to be a little west of us, things can change, however.

Rains will start today. My house was recently built, and we have a home generator. Thus, 3 couples will be staying with us. It's a Cat 3 now.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning All. 

Wow, Ian has been ramping up fast, which is to ne expected travelling through the Gulf. Stay safe Petey. Here in the mountain region of South Carolina they have forecasted rain from Friday through Sunday.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning.. It is chilly this morning at 41 F.. Hot coffee is helping


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Good Morning!
Got a visit this morning, "Sage" is one of our neighbors' cat, she comes regularly to spend time at home.
Today plan to spend some time sharpening my axe, there is a fallen Red Oak tree at our back yard (Condominium) and I want to use the wood for chair making, or to make a bench....
May God bless.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya..the Boss was "COLD" so she turned on the furnace this morning,,,47 cloudy degrees outside.

Last ran the furnce back in April, I think? 

Jimmie Dean for breakfast #2....Breakfast #1 was 5 pills...the 5th one to deal with that spider bite.

Trying to get a-hold of my Hardwood Supplier, the Dungeon Woodshop has no Lumber at the moment..


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Finished the tail vise slots yesterday. I'm going to dismantle the whole thing so I can flip the top and finish the tenons for the end caps. I hoping to start the final assembly in the next next or so.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, looks like a bit cooler today which is a good thing, mid 70's today. Looking bad for Florida with Ian making landfall, prayers for everyone's safety there. I was watching the track last night and after landfall it looks like it is heading my way with heavy rain.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

EricFai said:


> Morning Ya'll, looks like a bit cooler today which is a good thing, mid 70's today. Looking bad for Florida with Ian making landfall, prayers for everyone's safety there. I was watching the track last night and after landfall it looks like it is heading my way with heavy rain.


Have family south of Tampa. Praying it starts to fall apart before arriving in Florida. 😟


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

BB1, not looking good at present, wind speed is a high Cat 4, we'll keep them in prayers also.

I remember one a few years back that made landfall in NC, and it stalled and circled around in the state, we kept getting those heavy rain bands for a few days.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Hurricane rain bands have started @ 06:00 this morning for me but no high winds as of yet.
155mph winds which is just shy of a Cat-5 monster when it makes landfall sometime this afternoon/evening. Tampa area under mandatory evacuation. My area is high so flooding is not a concern. Just city power and internet "will be" disrupted this afternoon and tonight. If you have friends & family in the area, check *The Weather Channel* - they have the latest info.
I'm a Florida Native - I started getting ready last week. So, I'm fully prepared for this. All we can do is hope and pray for the best for everyone.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning from NWIndiana....It is raining hard and have gotten almost an inch of badly needed rain. This is a weird storm as it is from a north wind blowing down Lake Michigan. We often get lake snow but this time heavy rain. Watching it with a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

EricFai said:


> BB1, not looking good at present, wind speed is a high Cat 4, we'll keep them in prayers also.
> 
> I remember one a few years back that made landfall in NC, and it stalled and circled around in the state, we kept getting those heavy rain bands for a few days.


Thank you. Scary time. Praying for everyone - lot of volunteers headed that way as well from our area (Missouri and Arkansas) according to news report.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Wishing all y'all a beautiful morning.






For our Florida folks, please stay safe.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Praying for all of the folks in Florida that are going to be impacted by Ian, especially for our Lumberjocks family and friends. I hope that you are all safe.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

got my son here from texas for a quick visit,i mean quick,came in on a red eye 9pm last night flying back at 5pm today so very little time to spend together.oh momma will take whatever she can get though.prayers for all our fellow jocks in harms way in florida.may they be safe.😐


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Morning all. Coffee is good! Looks like I'm headed to help a friend with his remodel. He's got to get a roof on pretty soon.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken, spider bite is healing...Brunch from Jimmie Dean. 

Have Maple to resaw after bit...film at 2300hrs? Might try out the New & Improved Blog section?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Morning. Hurricane now. We are ok. Few more ours


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

Hang tight! This one’s pretty wicked and coming directly at y’all.
😟


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Folks, 50 deg this morning, and the wind is going to pick up later. I see Ian has been downgraded to a tripical storm and currently on the east coast of Florida, slow moving. Looking at current track i am on the western edge of the cone track. Hope that all of Our LJ family in Florida have weathered Ian.

Back to work today on the deck build.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dang, it was chilly this morning at 35 F. Luckily, the dog was quick.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself...pills taken, spider bite is healing, 51 sunny degrees outside. Have more resaws to do, boards to plane flat....Boss is on a cleaning jag this morning..


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

It's my first post in here, so here's a quick rundown...

It's currently 10 C, heading to 15 (50-59 F) and sunny. We've just received a frost warning for tonight. I've had a light brekky and headed to the shop with the dogs and a coffee.









I've been working on an English-style workbench. 100% unplugged. I've been laminating up the top in layers for a few days now, one layer at a time. I should be able to add the fourth layer to this piece just before lunch. Then I'll put in about an hour or two after lunch just puttering and waiting for the glue to dry...










Life is good.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Moening Ya'll, nice start to the day, 58 degrees and no rain, (expected around 3:00). Sitting here drinking my coffee and working out the schedule today for the deck build, working around the forecast. It 's looking like my area lucked out with Ian, appears to be to the east yet, and only going to be a rain event.

Seeing the devastation in Florida, praying that folks are safe and that people pull together to start the long road of recovery. Has anyone heard from friends in Florida?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Cell coverage is spotty so limited ability to contact family in Florida. Family appear to be physically ok and didn't face the flooding that occurred very nearby. Such horrific videos of loss in the state.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

here in the phoenix desert woke to 73 degrees, slight breeze and a promise of maybe hitting a hundy, summer is on the wane, cooler weather due, monsoon is almost over and back to regularly scheduled awesome weather soon.
tree trimming today and final coat of blo on a few things in shop. lunch with friends today, afterwards mandatory food and liquor induced nap. 
rj in az


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am overly excited that it is Friday!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

brrrrr 73*f outside this morning - gotta go find my flannel shirts.
all is good on my end (Central Florida) soooooo much FLOODING has claimed many homes and businesses. I didn't loose power but my backyard neighbor is still off the grid. (we are on different power routes).
A deep thank you to all for your thoughts and prayers. Hopefully everyone will be able to check in today with their friends and family.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya, and the remains of the day to meself. 48 bright and SUNNY degrees outside. 

Maybe a Rust Hunt this morning? Pills taken...
maybe later, I can sneak off to the shop?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

So sad for so many Floridians who have been devastated. I am impressed with the efforts to help and restore power. Some a picture of 100s of power utility trucks waiting to go out and restore power.

Chill morning here in NW Indiana with temps around 42 F.

I noticed yesterday that almost all my Hummingbirds have gone south.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Morning to all, coffee (French Market with Chicory) on the patio watching the wind and gusts. Hight today in the mid 60s, cool. Was forecast gusts to 52 revised to 39, Predicted lots of rain, so far not a drop. Plenty of pinecones and needles, but an very slight bother considering what the Floridians are having to deal with.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I finished this glue-up yesterday evening.










This morning I cleared the bench (sicko!).










Now I'm enjoying a coffee while I change gears and get ready to work on some small trays and boxes. It's currently 11 C, going for 18 (50-65 F), so I hope to work with the shop door open this afternoon.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Up an at em" 58 deg this morning, dodged Ivan in my area, just had a little rain through the night.

Up to early for a Saturday, sitting here having my coffee  and pondering  what to accomplish today, yard work or head out to the shop an tinker with a couple of projects. Thinking the shop after breakfast.

Been experimenting with the site, started a Journal last night to use as a project (I mean Showcase) bookmark page. I keep a second window open for the LJ site and this allows me to copy and paste the URL from the project into the Journal. Then I can put the LJ member after and any notes that may help me refference the project. It looks like it may work. Since I have been using the site, I have gained some good inspiration from fellow LJ's of projects that I would like to attempt. I'll experiment more with a few other things here. It does help using the laptop over the phone.

Have a great Saturday Folks.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Up and coffee in hand. No big deals today, pick up the yard, pine cones and a few sticks. Nothing big. Ian was suppose to give us lots of rain and wind. We got no rain, not a drop, and the forecasted gust of 52 never happened, gusts to 32. Better less than if it had been more. Odd part was all the businesses that closed to keep the workers "safe" and of course the schools all closed. 

Have a small box to finish up today or tomorrow and then no idea what to make next. Need inspiration on a good project. Something involved, not huge, but a bit complicated or challenging to make. Hmmmmmm. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Up and coffee in hand. No big deals today, pick up the yard, pine cones and a few sticks. Nothing big. Ian was suppose to give us lots of rain and wind. We got no rain, not a drop, and the forecasted gust of 52 never happened, gusts to 32. Better less than if it had been more. Odd part was all the businesses that closed to keep the workers "safe" and of course the schools all closed. 

Have a small box to finish up today or tomorrow and then no idea what to make next. Need inspiration on a good project. Something involved, not huge, but a bit complicated or challenging to make. Hmmmmmm. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

EricFai said:


> Up an at em" 58 deg this morning, dodged Ivan in my area, just had a little rain through the night.
> 
> Up to early for a Saturday, sitting here having my coffee  and pondering  what to accomplish today, yard work or head out to the shop an tinker with a couple of projects. Thinking the shop after breakfast.


 5 C going to 18 (40-65 F), so I'm starting in the shop until it warms up a little more. I finally got my thin strip thicknessing jig working how I would like it, so I'll be _ahem_ _cough_ _cough_ milling some stock today.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Good morning! A nice cool 52°F to kick off October here in North Texas. A perfect temperature to start the day. Hope you all have a nice weekend. Keep thinking about and praying for our friends in Florida and other areas impacted by Ian.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

987Ron said:


> Up and coffee in hand. No big deals today, pick up the yard, pine cones and a few sticks. Nothing big. Ian was suppose to give us lots of rain and wind. We got no rain, not a drop, and the forecasted gust of 52 never happened, gusts to 32. Better less than if it had been more. Odd part was all the businesses that closed to keep the workers "safe" and of course the schools all closed.
> 
> Have a small box to finish up today or tomorrow and then no idea what to make next. Need inspiration on a good project. Something involved, not huge, but a bit complicated or challenging to make. Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Sounds like a few rounds of pine cone golf are in order, Break out the driver and hit for the fences.

We are in the "sweet" season here, humidity back down into the 20's, highs mid 80's nights mid 50's. Perfect sleeping weather and no freaking wind!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Breakfast of Pills, then 2 sausage patties, and a slice of Swiss cheese slid into a Toasted English Muffin...washed down with a Diet Mountain Dew. 

Laundry Detail, last night.....while waiting on the dryer to get done..I redid #2 with the new pin board...Needed the mallet to dry fit it...no gaps. Film at 2300 hrs, today ( Camera was upstairs, getting charged up..) Maybe I'll have all 4 corners of that box done, by then?

BTW: Top of the Marning to ya, and the Remains of the day to meself....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, looks like it is going to be a nice fall day here, should get a little yard work done today. Felt lazy yesterday and didn't get much accomplished. Hey, we all need those days here and there.

Have a great day


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

The previous machine (same model) lasted for over 20,000 cups. I like a good strong cup of coffee.

4 C rising to a whopping 13 (39-55 F) outside, so I'm probably staying in the shop today. I have 3 more thin strips to plane and I need to finish cleaning the glue line on the recycled Ikea shelf. Then I'll be cutting it to size and smoothing the edges so that The Boss can paint it, put some hooks on it and hang it by the back door. I don't have a lot of focus this morning so I'm not sure if this is achievable or too ambitious. We'll see.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Up late and having my Luzianne Chicory Coffee on the porch with the dogs. 67 or so, sunny and calm. Later 78 or so. Beautiful day here.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken..Boss is still on a cleaning jag....

Have a lot of this sort of thing to do...








All the way around two panels...then mill the grooves these will sit in...might be a LONG day...


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

987Ron said:


> Up late and having my Luzianne Chicory Coffee on the porch with the dogs. 67 or so, sunny and calm. Later 78 or so. Beautiful day here.


Wife and I have separate coffee makers. We used to both just drink the French Roast, liked it heavy and chewy.
Now she went all coffee snob and only likes the "Cafe Du Monde" with the chicory. Gets it mail order for what works out to be about $6/lb.
Glad she only drinks a single mug a day  

Moi? just about done with the morning pot full, eyes almost open and ready to adventure out into shop country.
Love the cool, early morning smell when I walk in. Mix of walnut and lacquer fumes!. First have to cross the gauntlet of the two outdoor dogs, They claim "You shall not pass!" Gandalf style until I bone them (minds out of the gutter! That means give them their morning dog biscuits and top off the kibble bucket)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

overcast this morning,should burn off by noon for a high in the upper 70's.beautiful fall weather.time now for a little yard work.later kids.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

pottz said:


> overcast this morning,should burn off by noon for a high in the upper 70's.beautiful fall weather.time now for a little yard work.later kids.


Kids may take a little longer than that.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Late Lunch...2 Sausage Patties, a slice of Swiss Cheese ...inside of a Toasted English Muffin..

Lots of Krunchies on the shop floor...








Might have been a busy day in the shop?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, 61* here in SC mountains. Great time of the year with cool mornings, and mild temperatures during the day. Looking like a nice week coming up, which will be nice to work outside.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice cool morning out, 64 but warmer later. Busy week ahead, dentist, then 2 Savannah trips to drive others, etc. 
coffee is good this am, but when isn't it good. Well, back in the day, airport coffee was always poor. 

Have a good day and week.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Cool and crispy here this morning at 2 C heading for 15 (34 to 59 F), and far too sunny outside for me. My TBI can't deal with large changes in short periods of time, such as moving from full sun into the shade (or vice versa) or turning around or bending over too quickly with my eyes open, so I try to avoid those things.

That gives me more time to just pause and think, "what do I do next"?










I need to get working on those trays and boxes...


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

The sunrise was stunning this morning. I stood there too long watching it so I didn't grab a picture.

I hope all y'all have a beautiful day!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Monday? Leave it at that. Boss has errands she wants done...and the shop is usually closed on Mondays...we'll see...


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Another blue bird day here. I get to help a friend with his remodel today. I hope it's only a one day job. I'm about to put the bench base together. Here's a question. Do I glue all the joints and dowels or just a dry fit with the dowels.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Ugh, I got myself a wry neck. Can't hardly even sit in this chair and look at the computer screen. I may be a few days getting rid of this. 'til then


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Just finished my morning Monster drink. Rear end finally getting to where I can sit down. 
Going to do some Sketchup for some garage cabinets then go build another doggie door insert for a sliding glass door.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

Good morning... Just checking in. The site looks good and reading all the tips and suggested changes to try and keep up. I've started a new job (Trail Steward riding a bicycle on the city's 100 plus miles of hike and bike trails). That and a new doberman puppy have been keeping me busy. Her name has been "Baby", "Cutie", "Sweetie" but I've settled on "Lady".

I intend to start some new projects once things get settled. Hope everyone is doing well and a big thanks to Cricket for all that you do.
Love this site.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Now that is a DOG. If you were closer would offer to dog sit if needed for a "Lady" Good name.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

MrWolfe said:


> Good morning... Just checking in. The site looks good and reading all the tips and suggested changes to try and keep up. I've started a new job (Trail Steward riding a bicycle on the city's 100 plus miles of hike and bike trails). That and a new doberman puppy have been keeping me busy. Her name has been "Baby", "Cutie", "Sweetie" but I've settled on "Lady".
> 
> I intend to start some new projects once things get settled. Hope everyone is doing well and a big thanks to Cricket for all that you do.
> Love this site.
> View attachment 3854986


You'll have to add Lady to the dogs and cats thread!! She looks like a smart pup.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

SHOW ME YOUR DOG AND CAT


That dog may have aged... but I try to stay as juvenile, both friends and strangers admit, that's my greatest achievement.




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Mr Wolfe, that is a cute pup, looking at those paws, she is going to get big. Sounds like you are having fun, the Stewardship gig sounds interesting, and it helps one stay in shape.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, 55* this morning, I will gladly take this weather, warming up to the mid 70's later. Starting to get the hang of the new roll out site, still a few hick-ups that I need to figure out. Mainly trying to find stuff that I seen and trying to get back to it. I'm sure I start remembering where I found it. I have that CRS syndrome. 

Hope to finish laying the deck boards on the current project today. Then I can get started on the railings and layout the steps. 

Have a great day folks.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Good morning to all, coffee, 61 degrees now and 75 later, Grandfather Sun is shinning on a calm and beautiful morn. Off in a bit to the Dentist, temp crown removal and permanent crown installation. Drive the P-Car to the Dentist, start the day on the upside.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

It dipped below 1 C last night (32.6 F), but will be a beautiful 18 C (65 f) Fall day. The neighbour's Maples, which can be seen from the shop, are turning beautiful shades of red. There's no hiding the changing weather and seasons.

Yesterday didn't go according to plan, but I did get a 5/4 chunk of apple sawn. It's still too early for me to even have an idea of what today's plan will be. Coffee should help with that.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I crawled out of bed this morning and headed straight for the coffee. 

Thought for the day...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya, Monday has gone away with the wind. Pills taken. 45 clear and sunny degrees outside.

Have one more of these to do, today








Before I can start to round the 4 sides of the box...with a hand plane...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, a cool morning and appears that it will be a sunny day. I always enjoy this time of the year where one does not have to run the ac or heat. 

Have a great day


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Up and with the much needed coffee this am. Old friends visiting last night, so late night. Time does pass quickly when with friends one has not seen for some time. Lots to talk about and hear. Sunny bright morning. 78 high later, still, clear sky. Good temps and a great day. Off to Savannah in a bit.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

EricFai said:


> Morning Ya'll, a cool morning and appears that it will be a sunny day. I always enjoy this time of the year where one does not have to run the ac or heat.
> 
> Have a great day


Here, too, Eric, although 2 C (35 F) is a bit cooler than I would prefer. Still, it's a gorgeous morning and it'll be a warm day (20 C/70 F).








I collected some apple sawdust from my recent ripsawing. The Chief Inspector apparently approves.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken...all 4 sides of a box have been planed to shape...have started to trim the dovetail nubs sticking out. Need to sharpen a chisel...

Trying to get fully awake...too bleeding early in the Morning


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am gonna need a whole lot of coffee today.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Cricket said:


> I am gonna need a whole lot of coffee today.


That will teach you for staying out at the clubs all night..🍸🎉🎷


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

CommonJoe said:


> That will teach you for staying out at the clubs all night..🍸🎉🎷


Hahaha! I am too old and too lazy for clubbing.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Cricket said:


> Hahaha! I am too old and too lazy for clubbing.


Just the fact that you use the terminology "clubbing" says you're not too old.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

CommonJoe said:


> Just the fact that you use the terminology "clubbing" says you're not too old.





CommonJoe said:


> Just the fact that you use the terminology "clubbing" says you're not too old.


the only clubbing for me is when i get the wife mad 🤣


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Take a quick break and have a smile. Not exactly clubbing ...but,
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' style='width:500px; height:300px;' data='



'>


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Busy morning..








Neighbor's Maple tree...while the Mutts were out in my backyard...








Checking their "P-Mails...








Now have a box sitting IN the clamps, waiting on glue to dry...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Fall colors are pretty, some things are just starting to turn here. Need to take the pontoon out and have a look from the water, up into the mountains.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Those folks can still cut a rug.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning, dropped down to 50* this morning, a cool start of the day, up to mid 70's by the afternoon. Back to work on the deck build, debating on doing stairs or start on the roof framing. it has been coming along nicely, and I have to say it looks good, homeowner is happy with it.

Everyone have a great Day  and don't forget the coffee


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Coffee needed...in a cycle of poor sleep 😴


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Required coffee in hand. To cool for the porch this am.....63 Sunny and clear 78 later according to NOAA. Bit of shop time this am, fruitless search for ideas to increase storage areas. Need a shop expander tool. Looked in the Festool Catalog and they do not list one.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Waitin' on sunrise...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*RISE AND SHINE WOODWORKERS...*


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

EricFai said:


> Morning, dropped down to 50* this morning, a cool start of the day, up to mid 70's by the afternoon. Back to work on the deck build, debating on doing stairs or start on the roof framing. it has been coming along nicely, and I have to say it looks good, homeowner is happy with it.
> 
> Everyone have a great Day  and don't forget the coffee


Roof Framing, (Didn't you say it took 3 days to get the roofing material?) Build the stairs while waiting for roof material.
Plus it's the harder part, get it over with and it's all down hill from there.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

987Ron said:


> Bit of shop time this am, fruitless search for ideas to increase storage areas. Need a shop expander tool. Looked in the Festool Catalog and they do not list one.


Did you try Woodpeckers?


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

EricFai said:


> Morning, dropped down to 50* this morning, a cool start of the day, up to mid 70's by the afternoon. Back to work on the deck build, debating on doing stairs or start on the roof framing. it has been coming along nicely, and I have to say it looks good, homeowner is happy with it.
> 
> Everyone have a great Day  and don't forget the coffee


I'd start on the stairs that way you have a way to carry materials up to the deck so it's easier to get them in place for the roof. It's also easier for you to get up on the deck.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya...both breakfasts are done..have 2 tasks to do today..









get this out of the clamps, and clean it up.....then see about sawing the lid from the box..

And, hide from the Boss...

Wondering which will be the easier jobs to do..


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

northwoodsman said:


> Did you try Woodpeckers?


Have not checked Woodpeckers for a Shop Expander Tool but the red color would clash with the Festool Green and the Delta Gray.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It was a One Time Tool ® that Woodpeckers doesn't make anymore.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

Lazyman said:


> It was a One Time Tool ® that Woodpeckers doesn't make anymore.


They still have it. It comes with a truck and 6 laborers, and a contractor with the permit.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Ended up laying out the roof, need to make a hardware run before assembly. Forgot to grab the stair guides, they make it so much easier and quicker, oh well.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Careful with those guides...they have a very bad habit of slipping a bit, each time you place the square..DAMHIKT...

Lid has been sawn free of the box...








Tomorrow, I can plane things level in the saw kerf....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Great match on the grain though. Looking sweet Bandit.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning, and it's Friday TGIF 

Off for some hardware then off to the job site, a cool 53*

Have a great day folks!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Finally cooler here in Missouri. Highs in upper 60s this afternoon. I and the pups love temps like this!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am pretty sure a truck ran over me while I was sleeping, so be patient with me today.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Cricket Sleeping in the road will get one run over every time. Try the barn or the house for sleeping Less traffic. 

Coffee is indeed a must. Long day yesterday with the daughter at the breast cancer specialist. Explanation of the problem and setting up treatments. Much more difficult for her than me. She is handling it well, She has support. Enough on that.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself...BTW it IS a FRIDAY!

used to remember looking forward to Fridays...now..just another day..


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I am pretty sure a truck ran over me while I was sleeping, so be patient with me today.


Years ago I fell out the back door of a helicopter while it was hovering. I was fortunate enough to be wearing a safety harness at the time, so I never hit the ground. Still, bungee jumping with a steel cable is not good for the back.

I used to describe the results as feeling like I was run over by a truck. Now that I have actually been run down by a truck, I know that it's nothing like that.  Oddly, I can remember being in pain, but cannot remember the pain itself. Yay.

Still, that is a good way to describe having a bad day. I hope you get past this soon, Cricket.


10 C (50 F) and wet here today, with the temp forecast to drop slowly to freezing by tomorrow morning. It's a good day to be in the shop.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cricket said:


> I am pretty sure a truck ran over me while I was sleeping, so be patient with me today.


Hope you had a good day Cricket, you are the one that needed patients, not us.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Folks, Yeah it's the weekend. Sitting here with ☕ Catching up on some posts here. A nice cool morning and going to be a nice day in the mid 60's. Guess I should get the lawn mowed today, maybe some shop time later. 

Have a Great Weekend!!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Coffee and a beautiful morning on the porch. Left over banana nut bread for breakfast and a nice juicy plum. Odd breakfast but it is what it is. Good German Brats and sauerkraut for lunch so all is not lost. Golf course sprinklers spraying away, Corgi is watching them closely, first time she has seen them, hasn't barked at them *YET. *Have a great day.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Banana Bread makes for a great breakfast, need to make a few loafs here.

Prayer for your Daughter Ron.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Just starting my first cup of coffee. The wife is still cranky around this morning and i got no idea what started it. It's going to be a lousy day for certain and no way to get away from her.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

overcast right now then warming up to mid eighties.time for some planting and yard work.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

It’s 82 degrees with low humidity, crystal clear blue skies and a light breeze. Perfect!
I was in the office at 5 AM EST to support a software upgrade.
The afternoon holds some honey-dos and sawdust for me.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Late night, last night...got up just a little bit ago...Lunch/Brunch....Meat Balls, Cheese, and Meat Sauce. 47 mostly sunny degrees outside

used an 1/8" "Scroll" blade that I found stashed in the shop, last night.....wearing the rust off of it...Feet for the Box Project were sawn using it, in fact. Then they were mitered, and then glued up...will take a couple photos after the Meat Balls have settled settle the "system"...

Waiting on the MK II, Mod 4 Eyeballs to fully come on-line...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Folks, looks like it's going to be a nice day here, just under 60*this morning. Off to complete some more yard work.

Have a great day


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

It's cool (7 C/45 F) and wet this morning, and I'm going through a bout of poor sleep and low cognitive energy, so I have no plans other than some surfing in the shop. I may get to some light-duty puttering because I have to pass the workbench twice to get to the WC or grab a coffee from my surfing spot.








I did work on replacing the spine on a backsaw yesterday. That needed some blocks of wood fitted. I do call that puttering and can even stretch itout to woodworking some days/ We'll see what today holds.







Please forgive the size of the pictures; I'm trying to wrap my head around how the site actually formats things and what I can do with them after the automagic is done.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Good am to all, 65 here and late 80F. Misty and damp out, no rain. Was going to put some finish on shelf boards but the dampness put a damp on that.

Coffee and the porch. Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...37 degrees with clear skies.....Might go and take a few photos in the shop, today...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, a chilly 47* in the mountains this morning. A holliday Monday. See if I get the delivery that I am expecting, tracking says delivery today, shall see.

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Beautiful day out 64 and high today of 78, clear and Grandfather Sun is shinning bright. Big Moon last night. 

Put up some shelves in the shop today. All up high for that seldom used stuff, will need it often now that it is up there. 

Have a good week.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

BurlyBob said:


> Just starting my first cup of coffee. The wife is still cranky around this morning and i got no idea what started it. It's going to be a lousy day for certain and no way to get away from her.


Go out to the shop and if she follows you out there just turn on some loud machinery.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday? Monday?? I was trying to sleep in this morning....hoping that Monday would just go on by.......

Varnish job, today....maybe? We'll see...

Pills and Brunch so far today....maybe a nap, later?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Nathan, my wife has some real allergies so when she comes out there nagging on me I fire up my palm sander and blow saw dust everywhere. That seems to work pretty well.


----------



## anneb3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Finially cooling off in the west. OK to work outside. Building a moxan (sp) vise. Wish I had one before I started
this one. I can see why Fine Woodworking had an article about building them. 
Big project for today--Another trip to ACE to see if they sell a handle like the one in the article. If not I will buy a faucet handle and see if that will work









another net search, if not I am going to buy a faucet handle


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I build one a while back, ordered the vise hardware from WoodCraft.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There was a story a while back...about a fellow that bought a weight-lifting Bar Bell set.....and used the threaded ends and the wheel locks that were to lock the weights onto the bar. And, he bought it at WalMart, too boot.

Might go and look into a Sporting Goods Store, and see what they sell for a Bar Bell Set....ps, you can also store all those weights on a shelf in the bottom of the bench....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Good Morning Folks, late start today. Mild temperatures today, which is going to be nice to work outside on the deck build.

I received my expected packages yesterday. An order from Oneida Air, the cyclone and all of my duct work. Spent a few hours messing with the Wye's get and Elbows to figure up the best orientation at the junctions. Also figured out how to mount the duct work to the wall, need to make a drawing yet but the idea is in my head at least. I also connected the cyclone to the barrel that I acquired a couple of weeks ago and connected the 6" hose to the DC. Looks like it will be a bit of work to install the duct work.oday. mild temps today which are going to be nice. Going back to work on the deck project in a bit.

Have a great day


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Just one more beautiful day in NC. Expect 71 degree high. Nice day for a drive as I need to hit the stores that still have denatured alcohol in stock. Just found out, the big stores no longer carry it and no longer carry shellac. So I have to make my own. Guess I had better stock up on lacquer thinner and mineral spirits before they get outlawed.

We sure could use some rain though.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning. 4 C going to 18 (40-65 F) and sunny. Despite everything, the shop temperature always bumps a little higher than the forecast daytime high, even when the mechanical systems are off and the doors are open. Since it is already at the forecast high in the shop, I've turned off the mechanical systems and the door will be open soon.
Despite all the care I've taken so far, I've had to fettle and fiddle to improve the fit for these small (6 x 8") glue-ups. That is really challenging my brain this morning.








While doing that I discovered that the inner chop for the end vise is separating from the bench. Damn. Upcoming maintenance is scheduled.
The second of three glue-ups is in the clamps and I'm sitting down to recover from the cognitive exertion from all the fettling and fiddling. Rest and recovery is a good thing.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Leave it at that...
Pills taken...Photos taken of that full bench. Firmer chisel has a new handle...1st load of clothes is in the washer...
New handle?








When I can get back to the shop, later today...I need to put all of these away...








Need to put one item back in it's case









I just MIGHT have enough saws...








That marking gauge has a "heart" on it, with an SW inside it...have to hide that one from Smitty....


Boss has errands to run..


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, looks like its going to be a damp day here with spotty rain. Oh well, we need to rain.

Have a great Day!!


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

7 C rising to 18 (45 -65 F) and a chance of rain. I've already taken the third lamination from the clamps and have selected some white oak for milling into a similar-sized panel for one of the box bottoms. I'll get a little puttering in the shop today, but will be away for the next few.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

weird day here,started out this morning around 4:15 with thunder,and rain.heavy at times.lasted about an hour.very unusual for socal this time of year.got about 2/10 not much but we need every drop we can get. hopefully this will lead to a wet winter ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Boss says she needs to go to the Store, TODAY....and, since she doesn't drive...guess who....

At least I can take a nap in the Chevy, while she is shopping...

Might try to mill some more Lumber, later today....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Wishing all y'all a stunningly beautiful day today! ☕


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, nice mild temps this morning, and the rain passed last night. Having my coffee and preparing for the day. Need to pick up a few deck boards for the deck build (treads and risers) should wrap up the majority of the build today. Waiting for it to be stained before installing the roof panels and the screen.

Have a great day!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya, Have a cat on my lap...making things a bit rough to type...in addition to a sore finger..


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

The sunrise what so beautiful this morning that I just stood there staring at it. I wish I would have grabbed a picture.

Wishing everyone a beautiful day!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning, It's Friday, Yeah.

Chilly start today about 45* but going up to about 70* this afternoon. Going to be a great day, short work day, then a few errands and a steak dinner.

Sitting out on the porch last night I heard a Screech Owl close by, and there is a second one that has been talking. Its neat to hear them chatting back an forth, I have some plans for a nest box, guess I need to dig through the cedar stock and get busy building one. Note I heard them yesterday morning too.

Ya'll have a great day!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....FRIDAY! Pills taken...Mountain Dew Zero to wash them down, and wait me up...

Errands to run, maybe do some joinery later....finger is still sore...and sticks out like a sore.......


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

another dreary overcast day with a chance of light showers and thunderstorms through sunday. not normal this time of year,but whats normal any more.gonna call it an early day today and later go to our fav restuarant for happy hour.you can never be too happy i say 😁 have a great friday jocks.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am way too excited that it is Friday!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, chilly 45* again this morning. Sitting here with coffee and pondering what I should accomplish today. So many shop projects floating around in my head, just not enough time to tackle them. On the other hand I should take care of some tree trimming and pick up some of the larger branches down in the wood line and have a big bond fire.

Have a great day !!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...45 clear and sunny degrees outside, with a breeze....pills taken, waiting on the Mountain Dew Zero to wake me up...whuts fer Lunch?

Will have to wait and see about shoptime, today...film @ 2300 hrs, I hope...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

cool cloudy and heavy drizzle.that kills my yard work for today.perfect though for some shop work.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a little more coffee then it's out to the shop and get some work done on the bench.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got back upstairs from the shop...one stile out of 4 is now mortised...then the battery in the camera was going dead...
Mountain Dew Zero to recharge my own "battery" while the camera recharges ...

Getting set to process the photos, and change the names of the Guilty...usual stuff...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning, late start today. 55* outside and sunny going up to 80*

Worked in the shop yesterday on the DC ducting. Going back out today and do some more work.









Have a great Day!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya....and the remains of the day to myself...pills taken...waiting on the Mountain Dew Zero to wake me up. have not yet heard what the Boss has planned for today....usually not what I want to do....

Have 2 more Stiles to get all their mortises done....and fitted to their rails....THEN set up to raise 8 panels to fit into both frames....we'll see...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Folks, Have a Great Day!!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm gonna need more coffee...


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm so behind the power curve this morning that my first coffee got cold sitting and waiting for me to get back to it! Dang. The good news is that all I need to do today is be a passenger/navigator for a 6-hour drive home and then spend some quality time with the dogs. I will, of course, step into the shop for a look and a sniff just to get my brain back on the right track for tomorrow morning.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday.....Monday? Meh..wake me up when Tuesday blow in...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning, 42* on this fine Tuesday morning. Need to get myself around, and pick up some screen material and go screen a deck in today. Still waiting on the roof metal delivery. So it looks like I will have the rest of the week for shop time.

Have a great Day, Terrific Tuesday


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

/yawns/ /trudges in/ /flops into a beanbag in the corner/ /sips coffee/ Morning! That’s how I’d like to be - I’m actually up, dressed and at work doing adult stuff already. #ratherbeintheshop #ohwait

@EricFai good luck on the metal roof! Hired mine out to the pros for labor. I love the red from Menards though! Can’t wait to get the soffiting/siding done!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I worked on steel structures for a few years out west back around 2005. So metal roof will be no problem as long as the wind stays clam.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya....36 wet and cold degrees outside...with a wind chill thrown in....good day to just stay inside.

Been informed by the Boss, that I am on Laundry Detail, today. Have one errand to run, as well...

Pills taken, almost to time get out of this chair...and act like I can move around on me own....film at 2300hrs...

Has anyone tried to run Whiskey through a Coffee Maker, instead of water? Just asking....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Another stunning beautiful sunset greeted me this morning. I just stood there beyond amazed at mother nature's show.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Started out at 5 C (40 F) this morning, and only going up a bit. The heat has been off in the shop while I was away, so started in the shop with turning that on and then taking a good look around to see what I had left undone...








I picked up a few tools over the last few days, so I started putting them away but was sidetracked by the rust on this Veritas bevel-up smoother.








Maybe I'll get to some woodworking later today?


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Another stunning beautiful sunset greeted me this morning. I just stood there beyond amazed at mother nature's show.


Sunset? This morning? I'm confused Cricket.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

KentInOttawa said:


> Sunset? This morning? I'm confused Cricket.


Yeah, it means my brain is broken. I meant to say sunrise.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

KentInOttawa said:


> Sunset? This morning? I'm confused Cricket.


South of the border, everything is backwards?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Yeah, it means my brain is broken. I meant to say sunrise.


Law of the wakening:

Coffee first, then sightseeing/posting


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

EricFai said:


> I usally shut the shop down at dark, sit on the screen porch of the house and chat with the better half. For the past month have had a Screech Owl, hanging around, tonight he was very close. I need to get a nesting box built for him, have the tree picked out. Summertime we have the sounds of the tree frogs. There is a lot of wildlife around here, mostly the small critters during the day. We hear the Coyote's down in the farmers field every other evening. And of course the hummingbirds chasing each other around the house, they are fun to watch.



Just noticed this, as I still can't figure this new web site out; they must have designed it for the kids, as us old folks don't like change.

We had a family of screech owls at our forst house, hung around for several years.

At our last house, there was a family of barred owls that nested in a hollow tree across the street, they were there for the entire 18 years we lived there. In the spring and the little ones were learning to fly, they would entertain us, the whole crowd perched on the railing of our deck. You would not belive the strange noises they can make. Sometimes in the middle of the night it would get to the point that I would have to go out and chase them off to get some sleep.

I also had a bunch of box turtles there. Started with one 20 year old female that ate strawberries, blueberries and tomatoes in my little garden. Then I started feeding her cantaloupe and watermelon, she loved those. Got so tame she would come out from under the boxwoods to greet me and beg for food.

The next year a couple more showed up. I marked them with dots of paint on the shell; forst was Grandma, with one dot, two dot, 3 dot, etc. Over about 4 years I marked and photographed 11; they loved my yard. Had several little ones. I know the idiots (30 somethings, mayor and governor candidate's son, arrogant, rude, self centered) who bought the house never read the folder I left, as they cut down the boxwoods. 

Here I have deer, coyotes, gray and red foxes, bobcats, raccoons, possums, and an occasional armadillo. I hear a barred owl in the dostance.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, little chilly out 33* to early for this cold weather. Have the next few days off, so it will be some shop time. Get started on building some blast gates, at least a prototype. 

Have a Wacky Wednesday!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken...bills to pay, packages to ship out..groceries to buy..must be the 3rd Wednesday of the month. Uncle Sir Charles from ankle up to the right hip is having a "field day" making things rough to walk. 

Might be evening before any shoptime can occur....we'll see..


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a good day to be in the shop; the temp outside just broke above freezing and we'll be lucky to hit 10 c (50 F). I've got some black jitter fluid to help me start the day.







Despite the apparent mess and clutter, things are getting better in the shop as I put things away. I've also been sidetracked cleaning the rust off the Veritas plane that I got yesterday.

















There will be more of the same and maybe some planing today.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, a chilly start again 35* maybe I can get shop time today. Did not make it yesterday due to a bunch of errands. 

Have a great day!! One more day closer to Friday.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya..and the remains of the day to myself. 

Tablesaw is to get a work out, today...Film @2300 hrs. 
Pills taken, might see what there is for Brunch...one day closer to the Weekend..


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

It's cool and damp out and it won't be getting any better, so the dogs have insinuated themselves into my space and are restraining me. My coffee is running low. Please send help! Have them bring some more coffee.








I'm hoping to finish flattening and smoothing this last panel today. The new-to-me Veritas plane is a pleasure to use, but my injuries (TBI-caused spatial perception problems) have been interfering.  I also need to find a way to secure my (variant of a ) "sticking board" so that I can do full strokes of the plane without banging the holdfast. The sound and feel of metal on metal is cringe-worthy.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm freezing my tail off this morning!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I'm freezing my tail off this morning!


IF YOU SEND US SOME COLD ILL SEND YOU SOME HEAT 😁


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mess up more things before Lunch...








Was a busy, messy Morning...then a Beef & Crab cup of Noodles...with real Beef, and real Crab meat....for Lunch.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Mess up more things before Lunch...
> View attachment 3857326
> 
> Was a busy, messy Morning...then a Beef & Crab cup of Noodles...with real Beef, and real Crab meat....for Lunch.


ya coulda called. i like crab and beef


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all. Woke up to a little bit warmer by a few degrees here. Still had to break down and turn the furnace on yesterday, to early for that. I was enjoying the time without running any HVAC.

I did manage to get started on the blast gates yesterday, have some sanding to do yet, then off to assembly, 13 of them.

Have a great day!! TGIF


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya..FRIDAY!

Seem to be missing a tab, today....where I can check on the "Latest" entries?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

It's the weekend, almost 40* this morning and climbing up to the low 70's, going to be a great day. 

I get more shop time, continue working on those blast gates I'm building, then I can finish the 3 connections of duct work. Then the fun part will start, making hoods and ports for the machines.

Enjoy your day folks!!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

49 sunny (almost) degrees outside. Pills taken. Debate is whether to drive almost 20 miles out to an Estate Sale...or not....we'll see...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I would say go for it. Sometimes one can find some good deals.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I have been searching for a RAS, (or a new miter saw), the miter saw that I currently use is not sounding good, I think it's in the blade break. But I only paid $35 for it over 10 years ago. I would say I got my use out it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Skil 14.4v Drill, with case and charger, and one battery...$5


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

5 C going for 20 (40-68 F) and sunny. I've had one coffee, and after I get my refill I'll be heading out to pull some Manitoba Maple (Boxelder)  stumps out. Fun...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...58 mostly cloudy degrees outside...waiting to see how the rest of the day turns out...pills taken, I guess that's a start..


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey Folks, a nice day ahead, going up to 75* and sunny. Looks like some more shop time. Need to wait for the Banana Bread to come out of the oven, nothing like warm fresh bread.

Have a great Day !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

A nice mild start to the day, going to be another nice sunny day. Off to the big box store in a bit for a few supplies. I noticed that the site has been a lttle slow over the weekend, hopefully it starts to pick up again.

Have a great day !


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm dragging this morning.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I'm dragging this morning.


Me too. I overdid things yesterday while pulling stumps and every part of my body is letting me know about it this morning. Come-alongs, levers, a car screw jack, and several wooden and metal wedges were among the tools used to coerce these out of the ground.















I'm going to rest with my heating pad for a bit. I'll do a little rigging on the stumps later while I wait for my (much younger) neighbour to get home from work and pull some more stumps with me. We'll run out of stumps (hedge) soon. 🥳


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya..57 clear and sunny degrees outside...pills taken...trying to wake up on a Monday....uuuuummmm....meh.

This thing..








Needs a back panel..a front installed, and a top...BEFORE I can start building the 4 drawers....
Will have to see how today turns out..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

lookin real nice so far.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Today a workday at our house. Getting prepped for winter. Good news is that there is rain and snow in the forecast.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Went around yesterday winterizing everthing, Drained a plugged the swamp coolers, covered the pond so all the falling leaves stay out, prepped the pellet stove (our only heat) since the wife gets crabby when the inside temps get below 75 (or above 70 in the summer).

Rained again last night, may bump freezing tomorrow AM. We've had a good rain this year (above average anyway). Usually during a la nina year we go dry, but the monsoons provided well this year.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, starting the day with mid 40's and going to reach mid 70's, this is my kind of weather. Sealed up the DC System ducts yesterday, works like a champ. Now I need to start with fabrication for the machine ports to connect, that shall be fun...Not.

Have a Great Day!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Who is making the coffee this morning?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Irish? Or.."Half & Half"?

Too bloody early in the morning....shoulder is still sore...too much work with a chisel, yesterday...


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

You are late for the coffee, big pot of Luzianne Chicory, made and drank. All gone by 8;30 am EDT. Sorry, to lazy to make a second pot. Come by tomorrow early and will share.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

987Ron said:


> You are late for the coffee, big pot of Luzianne Chicory, made and drank. All gone by 8;30 am EDT. Sorry, to lazy to make a second pot. Come by tomorrow early and will share.


I need to try that sometime.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

French Market is pretty good also.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The spousal unit loves that stuff. Gets it mail order from NOLO. She also has some of the chicory root to add to my "lame" coffee when she runs out.  

A while back I was reading up on making better coffee. First up was buying beans versus ground, big change for the better there. I'd get a 2 lb. sack at Costco and grind it there.
Next up was grinding before brewing. That also was a big +. I usually fixed up the brewer the night before so all I had to do in the am was switch it on. I then tried grinding just before brewing and that was slightly better so I do that on the days I'm not rushed to prep for work. 

Further reading let me know when a line was crossed. Some idjut ranted at someone else for putting the water in the brewer the night before. They claimed that the "stale" water will ruin the coffee making it undrinkable. I guess water sitting in the pipes is better eh?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Fresh ground coffee in a French Press is really good too.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

So water in the maker and Dunkin donuts coffee grounds isn't the best (always set up the night before)? 🤔Seems to work for me 😉


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Lately I have been buying what is on sale at the store, I like Folgers but at almost $13 for a 2 pound container, I'll stock up when it's on sale, or get Maxwell House.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

dont drink coffee period,never have never will. mountain dew with breakfast for me. i think bandit drinks the diet version.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I have drank it for years, field coffee was always strong, and usally had the grounds in the bottom of the cup after,


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Because Bandit has DT2....Either Diet Dew, or Zero Sugar Dew....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

bandit571 said:


> Because Bandit has DT2....Either Diet Dew, or Zero Sugar Dew....


And sometimes with Gin.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Started drinking coffee with my mom when I was in grade school (adding sugar and milk back then). Just the coffee now. ☕


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all. Coffee brewed and helping to wake me up. Mid 50's and damp, had a little rain through the night, much needed. I get to go play in the mud today, small concrete job of a short sidewalk with a couple of steps, the metal delivery for the deck roof has been pushed out until Friday.  After that, maybe some shop time.

Have a great day !


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Chicory coffee in the "No Whinners" Mug, plenty for all. Bring your own mug or cup. If you need cream or sugar bring that too. 
67 out and 80 later, a few clouds. Nice day to do a little shop and just relax. 
Years ago when I ran field projects for the company, we always set up a coffee pot in the am with paper cups. Stopped having cream or powdered cream and sugar with it as got tired of cleaning up everyone's mess. Plus my co worker and I both drank black. So less trouble for us on getting the supplies. Lazy. Told those that gripped to bring their own, we were just supplying the coffee and cups. No one did as I remember. That was where the lazy was.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

it's 8:35 here in NE Ohio and I'm on my 3rd cup of Maxwell House K-cup and my 1st finish coat on some fairy tooth boxes


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

pottz said:


> mountain dew with breakfast for me. i think bandit drinks the diet version.


I have coffee on one side and Mtn Dew Zero on the other.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I have coffee on one side and Mtn Dew Zero on the other.


i dont like the diet but havn't tried the zero yet.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Well I was up in a tree doing important stuff but the wind got to blowing so bad I got down. Figure me and the deer can both have a day off. I needed to go to the store anyway so I got a coffee while I was there. I won’t have a coffee maker in the house. I like a little coffee with my creamer so I usually limit that bad habit to when I’m at work and a store coffee once in a blue moon. A couple cups when I’m on night shift really helps me stay away.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken..Boss says she NEEDS to go to the store in a little bit....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Sounds like the Boss is keeping you out of the shop Bandit, all these trips.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Early for me, heading for Augusta in a bit. Coffee needed to keep the car on the road. 
Looks clear out, 62 degrees, 80 later. Sun not awake yet. But Orion's Belt is bright overhead.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

48 up my way, and Orion's Belt standing right out this AM. 

Light day of work, remove some concrete forms and return a few items. Then it's off to the shop for some more project work. Still waiting on the metal roof delivery  they rescheduled it for Friday, only a week late. I have that and a patio door to install and this job will be completed.

Have a great Day Folks


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Wishing all y'all a stunningly beautiful day!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Slept in this morning....wake was went I went to the Post Office to mail the rent...41 bright and sunny degrees outside....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Folks, it's going to be a beautiful day, maybe a little Brezzy. TGIF. Looking forward to the weekend.

Have a great Day!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Cool 62 out and up t 72 later. Coffee in hand. Trip to Augusta yesterday uneventful, which is good. Several left lane drivers blocking the flow of traffic, one next to a semi for about 5 miles, semi finally slowed down so they would pass. Lack of driving ability and common sense has got worse. 

Easy day today, shop time maybe. For now refill the cup and enjoy the morning on the porch for a bit till the cool 60s drive me in.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

46 clear and sunny degrees outside the windows...too cold to be sticking my nose out the door....

Pills taken..2 Coffee Cakes for Breakfast #2
And.....this IS a Friday, is it not?


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Early Saturday am with lots of clouds but a nice 67 out on the patio. Coffee is aperk with the aroma as good as the taste. Cup in hand trying to decide if doing something today is worth it or just being a loafer. Let the coffee decide.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, going to reach mid 60's today. Off to look at a older RAS later, the old miter saw is starting to make some funny noises think its time to replace. Then out to the shop later to continue with machine ports for the DC.

Have a great day folks!


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess that today is a good example of the temperatures being lower as you go further North. It's not above the freezing point yet, so the ground is still quite frosty, and it's only expected to reach 13 C (55 F). The War Dept is preparing the yard for the winter, so I'll get drafted for some of that. Until then, I'm enjoying my coffee and my lap warmer in the shop.








Someone delivered the kitchen chair to me for free last night. Noone wanted to take it because it was wobbly. It took me about 20 minutes to tighten it all back up. Now I need to decide if I will keep it for the shop or pay it forward. That's not a decision that I need to make now, so back to my regularly scheduled coffee. ☕


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...hmmm...died wood glue stuck to arm hair.....pills taken..waiting on the Diet Mountain Dew to finish waking me up.....need to dig my router table back out...








Sitting way back there in a corner..








Yep, THAT one....I need the router bit out of it..and set the table up for Dovetail work....hope it doesn't take all the live long day to do...Wrenches work not only for that B&D 1/4" router in the table....they also are used on..








This Router. 
Film @ 2300 hrs..I hope...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Folks. Nice start to the day, rain called for later, we need it everything is dry as a bone, and I have a pile of branches to burn and some scraps in the shop. 

Looked at an old Craftsman RAS yesterday, decent shape (for being 40 years old) so it came home with me. Needs to be cleaned up and a new table, then fine tune it in to account for some of the ware. It will fit nicely on my bench with the runouts on each side (currently the miter saw is there). I used compressed air to blow it out, oiled the bolts and let it sit. I'll go out later and start cleaning the surface rust off and clean it with some mineral spirits. Think I'll have to run to the store to get some material for the tabletop, have to see what I have laying around the shop. All in all a good sccore.

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya..and the remains of the day to myself...
Pills taken...Salami & Provolone Cheese on a Toasted English Muffin for 2nd Breakfast...

Got the other half of these tails to chop, today..








Then grooves to hold a bottom in each drawer, and dados to house a back in each drawer....maybe a glue-up tomorrow?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Irish soda bread and cappuccino for breakfast. Then lots of dry leaves to collect and mulch this sunny Sunday morning here in The Burgh. But first off to the park with Willie to let him sniff around. Later some football watching in the shop while I paint storm window frames. I think I'll finish these up, which will mostly complete the dining room. I'll then start the design and planning of a few projects that have been on the back burner - a small "makeup table" for the powder room to replace the hideous mirrored table left behind by the prior owners and also finally getting a plan together for my dining table. Then I can feel like I'm doing woodwork again. The windows aren't woodwork. They're a home improvement project lol


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, a rainy 56* out, rain is expected just about all day. Good day to hang out in the shop and finish the setup for a new used RAS. Need to go get material for the tabletop, then I can dial everything in.

Feel sorry for the Trick or Treaters tonight, hopefully it stops raining by the time they head out. Be careful folks if your out on the roads tonight, those kids seem to get really excited and don't pay attention.

Have a Great Mantic Monday!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

BOO! HAPPY HALLOWEEN! 
Morning, 67 out and a bit foggy. 78 later. Gutter cleaner guy due this am. Keeps me off a ladder that way. Pine needles from Ian. 

Bit of shop time later. 

Comb your hair, dress well so as not to scare anyone. Trick or treat day.

coffee is good this am. Daughter has some pumpkin flavored coffee, not for me stay with my chicory brew.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Monday? About says it all...
Pills taken...have me "Good Shirt" on....shirt is NOT allowed to go to the shop....

Don't need a Halloween Mask....ever see this face when I first get up out of bed in the morning....


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad I live out in the sticks. Houses too far apart for efficient candy gathering by the kiddos. At least they understand concepts like "crop density" and "territorial produce quality factors" in choosing the best sections of town to besiege for the yearly griftings. 

I remember myself as a trick-or-treater, I don't want to be on the other end of that!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's a dandy. Picked up the wife at the airport on Tuesday she wasn't feeling well and past her cold to me. Turns out it's Covid. Feels just like a really crappy cold. Guess maybe she should have stayed home as well, but what do I know.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That is not good, hope you get to feeling better soon Bob.

My neighborhood only has 12 houses and we are a ways out of town. the local PD had a drive through set up giving candy out the little ones in town.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, tad bit foggy this AM, from all the rain yesterday and mild temps. Going into a warm up for the rest of the week mid 70's, this is the best time of the year for me. Off to install a metal roof on that deck job, finally material delivered. 

Yesterday's shop time was productive, RAS setup, new fence for router table put together and installed, continued applying coats of finish on a project. And even managed to get some tools put away.

Have a great day! Terrific Tuesday


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Uuuummmmm..pills taken..55 CLOUDY degrees outside the windows....too bleeding early in the Morning...

Morning to ya.....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE November!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I survived another night with Covid and feel like crap. This sure seems more like a bad cold.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Got up to 63 sunny degrees outside, today. Looking like we might get a nice sunset, too....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

cloudy here and much cooler.chance of a little rain tonight,hopefully.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all. sitting here with coffee and catching up on postings. a few errands to run later, then shop time. Think I'll continue going through that old jointer I picked up a few weeks ago, cleaned up the tabletop last night, looks great.

Have a Wacky Wednesday!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Coffee to the rescue this am. Long day yesterday lots of time in traffic around Savannah. 
Couple errands today.. 
Tried to buy a Minwax stain yesterday in Savannah Lowes and HD, both had never heard of it, Petal Pink. Showed them their computer site with it listed as in stock and both said ithe stain did not exist. pulled up the Miniwax site and showed that to them both said must be a mistake. Know it alls. Local small Lowe's says they have it in stock. Will see.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Some of the folks they hire, have no clue just there for a paycheck.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Going through a bit of a rough patch. I need to save my cognitive energy and there's a long list of things coming up in the next few days to suck it out of me. I've planed this pallet stick smooth and straight, but I still have a small bit of twist to take out before I can make one square edge. That won't happen for a few days 😕 . (This is a start on the legs for a long-running workbench project).








Today is also the last day with Daisy (the apprentice shop dog that we've been fostering) before she goes to a more permanent home tomorrow.








The Chief Inspector probably won't even miss having her underfoot.

On the flip side, I'll be getting out for a Cappucino later today.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya..umm, TRYING to wake up...pills taken...Diet Mountain Dew is not much help doing a WAKE UP...

Have to see IF there is enough Witch's Brew left to stain the Chester Draws this morning..we'll see..


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am going to need this again soon...


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Feeling much better this morning. I'm pretty sure we're on the downhill side of this Covid garbage. I've got to get my boat into storage today. We're suppose to get more snow tomorrow night.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, mid fifties this AM, going up to mid seventies later and sunny. TGIF, going to be a great day, Sitting here with my coffee and debating what should be accomplished today, yard work or tinker in the shop.

Have a great Day!!


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Up on been on the patio with the dogs and the "No Whinners" coffee mug full of good old black coffee. Wake me up maybe. Another long day yesterday.

Today so far the schedule is blank, 80 later, sunny and bright. Shop time and hide from the world.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

So many possibilities and so little focus. It's going to be far too sunny for me, so whatever I do, it'll be inside the shop. I'll just sit here with a coffee or two until I can get the energy to head all the way over there and putter for a bit. On days like today it feels almost like I have Parkinson's disease; if only I can start moving...

On the plus side, it may get warm enough (20 C/ 68 F) to be out here with the doors open.








We are back down to one dog; The apprentice shop dog that we have been fostering, Daisy, has been adopted and has moved out. The Chief Inspector is going to be sticking close by for a few days; I don't mind that at all.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Pills taken,,a Granny Cat has decided she is now a lap cat.

Moving day, today...have to bring this..








Upstairs and out of the shop...move the "old" one out of the way ( and into the clothes closet) and put the "new" into it's new place....then the Boss can load it up...then MAYBE Brunch?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That turned out real nice Bandit. I'm still dealing with this Covid crap so I won't be shoveling the snow today.

What really sucks is that I can't enjoy the taste of my coffee!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all. Had rain on and off yesterday, so not much yard work, instead made shop time. Looks like today may be about the same. Slept in a bit this morning, hate the time change, never really understood why they started doing this.

Have a great Day Folks!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Was planning to sleep in today, but the doggage have their own morning schedule. I guess they don't yet know how to read a simple clock!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Daylight Savings Time*


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

It is really bad having to be up at precisely 2am to change all the clocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Ron- the dogs when it is time to eat regardless if the clocks change 😏


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

987Ron said:


> It is really bad having to be up at precisely 2am to change all the clocks.


Or you just stay up to set the clocks back.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Or, just do it before you go to sleep....or, when you wait back up.

Sore throat, chest cold, hurts to cough, runny nose, head ache....day 3....not much change..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Ron, hopefully you were able to get back to sleep once you changed all the clocks back. If not hopefully you were at least able to take advantage of the extra hour. Evidently my dogs didn't get the memo and got me up when the sun came up. Does anyone else wake up when they get that feeling that someone is staring at them?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

My problem is if I stir, that's it. They demand I get up at that point.

Bummer is if I still have another hour of sleep time, I can't roll over or do anything else. I'm a prisoner


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

attempts at humor is often just that attempts.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....Monday, meh...leave it at that.

Day #4 of the Cold...not much change....

50 clear and SUNNY degrees outside.....I just might even stick me nose out the door, today...


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I spent too much time at Seaworld yesterday, so my body is grumbling today from all the walking.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I spent too much time at *Seaword* yesterday, so my body is grumbling today from all the walking.



Ahh, quality time at the library browsing the reference section?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

splintergroup said:


> Ahh, quality time at the library browsing the reference section?


It would be so nice if I could type today. Fixing it now.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, a nice mild temperature this fine morning. Going to be a great day. 

Have a Terrific Tuesday!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...day #5 of the Cold....41 mostly sunny degrees outside...Pills taken....

Too early in the morning....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Top of the Day to all. Not going political, but glad the election is over, no more adds.

Have to see what today brings, maybe some shop time, organization or start a new project. 

Have a Wacky Wednesday Folks!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wednesday..aka "Hump Day" all downhill from here to the weekend....again.

Top of the morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself.....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a feeling it is going to be a stunningly beautiful day.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I have a feeling it is going to be a stunningly beautiful day.


Yeah, just Peachy Keen here in my area. But, lucky for me, I'm not in a flood zone and have a big picture window in my living room so I can enjoy the storm in safety. (I love the stormy rainy days). BUT, I like the Sunny Days better.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

It's still going to be in the low 80s this week, but I am hearing the fall weather should be showing up Friday.

I don't like it to get too cold, but I do love hoodie weather.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Cricket - some friends invited me up to West Virgina in late November of '04 and I went up in shorts and tshirt. Pitched my tent, did some fishing, It got really cool that evening. Crawled into my 35* Florida Sleeping Bag and woke up to 4 inches of snow on my tent the next morning and I was FREEZING. Some states, the weather can change overnight, literally.
We're looking forward to seeing some of your adventures in your vaaannnnnnn


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

You guys all get up and have coffee....I never learned to drink that....tastes like sucking someones shoe. I like an early morning monster drink! Gets the the day going with a snap!

Life is good, I was a Political consultant for two State legislatiure campaigns....both won. When I volunteer to help, I have an agreement that they are obligated to to take their signs down the morning following, and that process does not involve me. So I was warm warm and snug with my monster this am! When I let my golden retrievers out this am, one brought me in a dead bird. Sat down behind it and appeared to be smiling like," look what I got you Dad"

Here in Iowa they say that it will be 50 degrees colder on Fri morning than right now...Cricket...we just blew right by hoodies and into long underwear!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

moke said:


> You guys all get up and have coffee....I never learned to drink that....tastes like sucking someones shoe. I like an early morning monster drink! Gets the the day going with a snap!
> 
> Life is good, I was a Political consultant for two State legislatiure campaigns....both won. When I volunteer to help, I have an agreement that they are obligated to to take their signs down the morning following, and that process does not involve me. So I was warm warm and snug with my monster this am! When I let my golden retrievers out this am, one brought me in a dead bird. Sat down behind it and appeared to be smiling like," look what I got you Dad"
> 
> Here in Iowa they say that it will be 50 degrees colder on Fri morning than right now...Cricket...we just blew right by hoodies and into long underwear!


I guess there is no real flap up/flap down season In Iowa eh Mike?  

around here in NM the saying is "don't like the weather, wait 30 minutes"


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

splintergroup said:


> I guess there is no real flap up/flap down season In Iowa eh Mike?
> 
> around here in NM the saying is "don't like the weather, wait 30 minutes"


That is the "go to" saying here too Splinter!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all. Mild temps today with Nicole rain starting this afternoon. I see the track has changed and it's bringing the rain over the top of me. We can use that rain though.

For those living in her path, stay safe.

Have a Great Day!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

The "eye" of the storm has just passed right over me. Highest winds were in the 60mph zone. No damages seen so far on my street. just some small tree limbs down. It's moving pretty quickly at about 17-20mph so it should be cleared up here by noon-ish.
Again, I survived "another" hurricane.
A dozen of large high-rise hotels on Daytona Beach have been evacuated and are in danger of collapsing into the ocean because the last hurricane Ian damaged the sea walls and now this storm is undermining the sand foundation and they are in a very precarious situation.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Slept in today,,in spite of Uncle Charles...pills taken....cold is getting a bit better...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all. Going to be a rainy day, Nicole is moving through my area, at least the winds have tapered off. Guess I can go hang out in the shop today, work on the room signs for the grandkids. 

Have a Freaky Friday everyone!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya.....chest cold is almost cured...no longer feeling like I've been run over by a LARGE truck...

Weather outside is...ugly. and slated to get worse this weekend....yuck.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Good for you Bandit. I too am almost over this Covid/Cold crap. I'm hoping to get back in the shop next week.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been in a bit of a funk lately. Coffee was not enough to fix what ailed me. 😕 I'm just starting to break out of it now. I store my tailed planer on top of this rolling box when it's not in use. By rolling the box to the workbench, I do a minimal amount of grunt labour when I pull it out for use. No sooner had I set the planer on the benchtop than the Chief Inspector hopped up for a better view.









I inherited the rolling box from my Father-in-Law 25+ years ago. I sure do get his money's worth out of things that I've inherited.
Once I set up the planer, I rolled the box out of the way. The Chief Inspector took up a good supervisory position and the Boss intervened to keep me from my PC. 








Oh well, I guess that I can do some jointing while I wait my turn at my PC and before I do any planing. That will be after I have rested up and regained my cognitive energy and focus, and when the others have left the dusty and noisy machine environment.








It's time for some more coffee...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

HUMBUG..








The "view" from my computer desk...this morning.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, a chilly 38* this morning, not even going to break 60* today. The cold weather has hit and will continue through the week.

Having my coffee and I'll head out to the shop later to finish up with the table top to wrap around the Table Saw, I wanted a larger surface area from what is there. I also need to finish glue up on some Christmas gifts.

Haave a great day!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Kent - looks like you have a great shop helper (Chief inspector!).


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

BB1 said:


> Kent - looks like you have a great shop helper (Chief inspector!).


She's great. There've been a number of times when I've dropped something small and it has gone skittering across the floor. I've trained myself to not even try to watch where it goes because that motion aggravates my vertigo and can even cost me a day or two of shop time. But the Chief Inspector sees everything and she'll rush over to the errant piece's final resting spot, pointing at it with her nose, and then wait for me to pick it up. "Good girl. You get a cookie".


EricFai said:


> Morning Y'all, a chilly 38* this morning, not even going to break 60* today. The cold weather has hit and will continue through the week.
> 
> Having my coffee and I'll head out to the shop later to finish up with the table top to wrap around the Table Saw, I wanted a larger surface area from what is there. I also need to finish glue up on some Christmas gifts.
> 
> Haave a great day!


We're all out of heat in the North. There aren't any more degrees left in the bin. None at all. 🤔The current temperatures are forecast to drop slowly until early tomorrow morning, and we're already ahead of that. 😕








BB1 - I keep a specific sheet of chipboard in the shop just to protect the tablesaw from my other activities. It's a remnant from when the contractor built the shop. I've cut an extra-wide kerf in it so that it will easily slip on and off around my blade guard.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Oops. I just re-read BB1's post and realized that I misunderstood both bigger top and around.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....waiting on the Mountain Dew Zero to take effect...pills taken, cold is about gone....what's fer Lunch?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Kent - I love that your dog has found just the perfect way to help. And for a cookie, that's priceless


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Mornings have been in the 20's the past week. Friday morning was when all the leaves from the two mulberry trees decided to commit mass suicide. The courtyard is walled in with a 5' brick wall, then the center area drops down another 3' and has a paver floor. I wait for the leaves to dry out and get crunchy, then the next windy day will swirl around in the (circular) courtyard and place all the leaves in the lower section. Perfect for sucking up with the mulcher and placing in the leafs bits into the compost bin.

These bits willl really fire off the compost which has accumulated all my DC sawdust. Have to stir it every few days because it gets freaking hot. Too hot will kill off the bacteria and I'll have to coax it into action again.

The cold mornings leave the shop down into the mid-low 50's so I finally get to fire up the wood stove and burn the summers collections of cutoffs/scrap 
I keep empty 50 lb. dog food sacks clamped to the side of the TS where the scraps get tossed. Usually will have several full and ready for the stove.
This scrap "ridding" cleanses both the shop and my soul


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, hit the freezing point this AM, they say up to 50* this afternoon. Maybe some fall yard work later. I will make some shop time and continue the build for the table saw top. Wings and back runout built, need to attach them and support them off the base cabinet and mount the fence lock, coming together. It will be nice to have a larger surface to work off of. Then maybe cut a few holes in the floor to run the DC duct over and get the saw connected. Long process getting the machines connected.

Have a Mantic Monday!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

It's definitely hoodie season!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....31 mostly sunny degrees outside.

Monday? Leave it at that.....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all. A rainy day today at 43*. Good day for a pot of chilly with cornbread. Guess I can go to the shop and continue with turning the table saw into a cabinet saw.

Have a great Day!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

EricFai said:


> Good day for a pot of chilly with cornbread.


Oh, that sounds perfect for dinner tonight!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cricket said:


> Oh, that sounds perfect for dinner tonight!


It will be, I have seen a recipe where someone put the chill in a oven proof bowl, place the cornbread mix on top and bake it. Might try something like that today.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...uuuummmm..


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, nice sunny morning here, was a bit foggy and that has burned off.

Have a great Day, Wacky Wednesday!


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm envious, Eric. It's not forecast to get above freezing here today. The commutes for fresh coffee ain't so great either.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Kent, you gave me a slight chill. I miss the beauty of fresh fallen snow, but not the cold that comes with it. hovering around 50* today here.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

We're not going to break through freezing until noon tomorrow.








We'll start here...








And move on to finessing these boards.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, yes the cold season is here to stay, freezing temps in the mornings. Not sure what today is going to bring.

Have a great Day!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...uuummmm....Pills taken..29 cloudy degrees outside, with a dusting of that white crap....

Thinking about a "ME" day....as 50 years ago today, was my last day of being single.....Film at 2300hrs...maybe..


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

@KentInOttawa I love that coffee mug!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Congratulations Bandit.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Good for you Bandit.

I'm still fighting Covid/cold. When does this stuff end?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This morning I am wondering how I will survive a house full of folks for Thanksgiving. 

Crossing my fingers that nothing gets burnt.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Zatarain's Dirty Rice with Italian Sausage and Yellow Onions for lunch. Pills taken..slept in this morning....was way too busy yesterday....even for a Monday....plan to taken things easy, today....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya...Zatarain's Dirty Rice with Italian Sausage and Yellow Onions for lunch. Pills taken..slept in this morning....was way too busy yesterday....even for a Monday....plan to taken things easy, today....


That sounds amazing!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Haven't seen any Zatarain's Dirty Rice around these parts for many years, Amazon sells it for $15 a box, had to pass on that!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, going to be a beautiful day close to 70* the calm before the storm, forecasted rain for the next few days and cold. Need to get into the shop and finish insulation the roof line, almost there.

Have a great Day! And Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so ready for the holiday weekend!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

woooo hooooo. The Snow Birds will begin their Southern Migration come Friday. 
I was in WalMart yesterday and it was stupid crazy - so if you have to go shopping, be prepared for it to take a little more time than usual. Be safe, ya'll. And just "thank" someone over the Holidays.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken....took the Chevy to get it's Oil Change done...will be good for the next 6,000 miles, again..

Last bowl of the Dirty Rice is sitting on my desk...for Lunch...

Box of Zatarain's around here, runs about < $4 a box....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, 

Wishing everyone a Hapy Thanksgiving! 🦃


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Y'all, Rain on and off today, guess I'll hang out in the shop today. 

Everyone have a great Day, and be safe out there with the crazies shopping.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken....43 cloudy, dreary degrees outside.....trying to fully wake up....Boss WANTS to go to the store, sometime today.....we'll see....

Have some scraps that I could resaw down, to make a fancy-schmanzy box...


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I still got that cold hanging on. The antibiotics are working but I'm still coughing my head off. On the up side I can almost taste my coffee.
In the last week+ I went crazy. I ordered an expensive gun safe and a Powermatic 6x8 stationary belt sander. Good thing I've been saving money for quite some time. I've got my birthday and Christmas covered.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I doubt that I'll make it to the shop today. I'm coming down with a mild case of whatever has been keeping the War Dept out of commission. I've also been having difficulty jointing and milling some 3x4 hardwood legs. I can get them close but then my brain gets overloaded and the cognitive work of understanding the 3D space that needs to be trimmed feels like I'm slogging uphill through mud.








I am sneaking up on it, but I can only do 2-3 MINUTES before I need to stopand let the brain recover. If I continue past that, it will take me days to fix the mistakes. Argh! I'm working on getting a tight seam between these two boards. If you don't look too closely, they seem okay.








There's just a little left to do on this pair of faces, then I can do the other two pieces and all four adjacent edges, but that's not happening today..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Monday? About says it all..meh.....wake me up when Tuesday gets here...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya, pills taken...waiting on the Mountain Dew Zero to finish waking me up....

Might try to install some hinges and a latch, after Lunch? 

BTW.....Making up a fresh batch of Smoked Sausage Jambalaya this afternoon.....need something to warm this old body up....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

My yearly vacation went by sooooo fast!

Good morning y'all!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Vacations are nice, a time to rejuvenate.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Was trying to avoid Monday....didn't happen. Slept in until the Boss said I needed to get up....drat.

Might go and varnish a box, later? Being retired, does that mean I'm always on Vacation?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Guess that depends on how one looks at it. Seems like there is always something to do or needs to get done.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Good mornin' y'all! 💕


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

You late, I was up at 0500.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

EricFai said:


> You late, I was up at 0500.


It took a bit for my coffee to kick in.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...and the remains of the Day to meself.

Pills taken....always seem to leave just enough Mountain Dew Zero in the bottle, to take the pills with....And to wash down a Hostess Cup Cake (shhhh!, Not allowed to have them..)

Need to go and check out how the varnish dried, later.....


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself...

33 cloudy degrees outside the windows...about 30 too cold for me.
Red Beans & Dirty Rice in a bowl, melt in a handful of shredded cheese...2nd Breakfast....1st Breakfast was ..Pills

Have NOT been informed of today's schedule, by the Boss.....yet


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Almost the weekend!


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

The temperature has been hovering around freezing for the last 12 hours. This stuff is sticky, wet and very heavy. It is a rare day when I am cognitively capable of safely using the snowblower, so the Boss gets out and does the work. I am grateful that she can and does, but I really do wish that it was me doing this.

The machine was struggling with the snow this morning, so I installed a new shear pin. Having both augers working really helped a lot.

The Boss did a LOT of work, but I'm the one sitting down and recovering after changing one (just 1!) shear pin. 😕 Shop time today will be limited to surfing in the proximity of my tools.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been reading the Woodshed thread (yes, all of it). I will soon be moving my limited posts over there.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Kent, sounds like you are managing with the weather there. I had rain Wednesday into Thursday, I think it was around 1.5 inches. So its been cold and damp, they are forecasting mid 20's for the Christmas weekend, maybe snow in the higher elevations.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Up late this morning...pills taken big steamy bowl of Pho-Bo with Beef & Rice added in....should be able to "power" me through to Supper Time.

Used to remember when this being a Friday meant something good.

Shoptime this afternoon...have a few things to hand plane flat...too bleeding cold outside for me, by about 30 degrees.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing some more of you. I enjoyed your Christmas tree stuff that you posted... 👴


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya, 1/2" of that white crap is on the ground....can go away any time...

Pills taken, might get to the shop in a little bit?
Film at 2300hrs, I hope...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Christmas early for me- My BMI is at 25.2 almost there 👴


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning? Not really..








Sir Oliver came back inside real quick....on a Mission..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....Pills taken...one of which will need to be refilled. Mountain Dew Zero to help wake me up. Have NOT been informed as to today's schedule...yet. 

Monday? Shop is usually closed on Mondays...as it keeps a Lawyer named Murphy out of my shop. Uncle Arthur seems to like my hands, lately....Uncle Sir Charles seems to be on a Vacation, lately. Might be the Tonic & Gin keeping him away? 

Sir Oliver seems to have the right idea....what's fer Lunch?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometime in the middle of last night....it seems I must have rolled over....and wound up on the bedroom floor....NOW I am a bit too sore to move about.....I don't bounce like I used to. Pills have been taken...cup of Seafood Noodles sitting on my desk...steaming up me glasses..

Top of the Morning to ya...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...Lunch was a Pasta Salad...Breakfast was a large bowl of Corn Chex.

Clean up..








Everything was going good..until...








I went to add the dust seal...outer groove was 1/4" too low on the sides...was not working out

We have ways..








Did away with the dust seal....leveled the gap up to get a nice tight gap...ready for hinges..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Level 2 Snow emergency...-8 actual temp...wind chill is at -38 degrees F. Maybe an inch of the white crap on the ground...and very WINDY....it would put most Senators to shame...difference being outside my windows it is COLD air...

Pills taken...cuppa Irish Breakfast Tea, with a shot of Ryan's creamer....Bowl of Corn Chex...

Top of the Morning to ya!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Good morning, y'all!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, might actually open the shop today. As everyone has experienced the cold this past weekend, (to blasted cold) we are in for a heat wave today, mid 40's Yeah.

With Christmas behind us, I now have the time to start working on a few swap items and some shop furniture. Get the ideas out of my head and into 3D. Need to find the boards for the projects hiding within the ones stored away in the shop.

Have a great Day.


----------



## noved90 (18 d ago)

Good morning everyone happy tuesday!1


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself.

34 mostly cloudy degrees..with a bit of a breeze...

Looked in the mirror, this morning......starting to look like that guy in the Beer ads...as my beard about matches his....wonder IF I could make a similar one for Guinness?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Morning Ya'll, I think this was the last morning of temperatures under the freezing point. Up to the mid 50' today and forecast for 65* on New Years Day.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a feeling it is going to be another stunningly beautiful day!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes it is, almost 60* here, then the rain comes in for Friday evening and Saturday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I sure hope so- Dentist and the computer repair tech today.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

46 cloudy degrees outside, most of the white stuff is gone. Have to go and get Blood drawn....2 doctors. See both a week apart...

Morning to ya...pills taken...food AFTER the visit to the Friendly Vampire's office...


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Wishing all y'all a very happy new year...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Recovering from a BAD Migraine last night, and still "hung over" from it this morning....

No lumber in the shop, at the moment.....

may just kick back and enjoy the weekend....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya! What's for Brunch, today? 
Ham & Pepper Jack Cheese, on toasted Wheat Bread...
1st Monday of the new year.....will see how THAT turns out...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

The beginning of a new year, see what she brings.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

To Funny. Just need the coffee.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya....and the remains of the day to meself...

57 cloudy, dreary degrees outside. Not much else going on...


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

It looks like it is going to be another beautiful day.

I need to take a walk in the sunshine later today.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

41 mostly sunny degrees outside. Sausage & Pepper Jack on a Toasted English Muffin for Brunch.

May give a "Tour" of the Tool Chest in my shop, later.....Might set it up down in Hand Tools?

Teaser?








Need one more photo made....with BOTH doors opened....Stay tuned...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

raining the entire live long day, here...might change to snow later tonight...right now, it is 47 Rainy degrees outside.

Open for Business?








Looking to the left side...and...








The right side of the Tool Chest....there is also a Plane Til co-located...just to the right of this door...








Ready for the next Project...


----------

